# Wireless Ethernet Adapter for HR24-200



## ctsmd (Aug 9, 2007)

Can someone please recommend a wireless ethernet adapter for a HR24-200?

DVR and router both in location were cinema connect kit or ethernet hard wire run is to difficult.


Thanks

Carl


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not quite sure what you are asking... since it sounds like you already have a cinema connection kit and you shouldn't need a direct ethernet connection.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

ctsmd;3192853 said:


> Can someone please recommend a wireless ethernet adapter for a HR24-200?
> 
> DVR and router both in location were cinema connect kit or ethernet hard wire run is to difficult.
> 
> ...


If you can't network with a CCK (wired) DirecTV does sell a Wireless CCK


----------



## ctsmd (Aug 9, 2007)

I do not have a Cinema Connection kit. Maybe thats what I need.

I have internet wireless router in room not supplied by coax runs for DirecTv.

I have a HR24-220 upstairs and one down stairs in an older house so direct hardwired ethernet to each not an option.

If I add a cinema connection kit will that be my wireless internet connection that will then pass internet over the coax to each receiver? and I think the HR 24 do not need the DECA boxes, they have it built in?

Is that correct? If so thats all I need then .


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ctsmd said:


> I do not have a Cinema Connection kit. Maybe thats what I need.
> 
> I have internet wireless router in room not supplied by coax runs for DirecTv.
> 
> ...


HR24s do have built in DECA so you shouldn't need anything external other than a wireless CCK.


----------



## cowart (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an HR22 connected to my network with a Linksys WET610N which I bought used last year on Ebay. It works well so far.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

cowart said:


> I have an HR22 connected to my network with a Linksys WET610N which I bought used last year on Ebay. It works well so far.


He shouldn't do that if he has Whole Home DVR service. He would have to hook the Linksys up to the ethernet port on the HR24, which would then turn off it's internal DECA adapter, and cause Whole Home DVR to quit working.

His best solution is to get a Wireless Cinema Connect Kit (WCCK) like the others have suggested. He may already have one, if not he should be able to get one sent to him for DirecTV fairly cheap.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> He shouldn't do that if he has Whole Home DVR service. He would have to hook the Linksys up to the ethernet port on the HR24, which would then turn off it's internal DECA adapter, and cause Whole Home DVR to quit working.


He doesn't currently have DECA's. So, it would appear that he doesn't have Whole Home DVR service either.

One question that we've all forgotten to ask is whether ctmsd has a SWM system in his house or if it's a 'classic' 4-LNB Slimline system. If he doesn't have a SWM system, the Wireless CCK will only get him Internet access at the DVR that it's directly connected to.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Bill Broderick said:


> He doesn't currently have DECA's. So, it would appear that he doesn't have Whole Home DVR service either.
> 
> One question that we've all forgotten to ask is whether ctmsd has a SWM system in his house or if it's a 'classic' 4-LNB Slimline system. If he doesn't have a SWM system, the Wireless CCK will only get him Internet access at the DVR that it's directly connected to.


He has HR24's so he wouldn't have DECA adapters, because DECA is built into them.

But yes, we do need to figure out if he has a SWM setup, and if he has Whole Home DVR.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> He has HR24's so he wouldn't have DECA adapters, because DECA is built into them.


Good point.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My vote is the WCCK . . .


----------

